# post picture of yourself



## skunkape (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey everyone should post a picture of themselves just for kicks


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Why would you want to see a middle aged, fat, Indiana farmer guy?
Thats just creepy!


----------



## ME CO (Oct 14, 2008)

skunkape said:


> Hey everyone should post a picture of themselves just for kicks


Is this Bill? Why don't you shave your head again and post your pic haha. Still gettin the gold? HH Mark


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a feeling most here prefer to be more anonymous.


----------



## coinguy (Oct 13, 2008)

Dean said:


> I have a feeling most here prefer to be more anonymous.


Unless....you look like Santa. Even the blurb about me in Time magazine described me as looking like Santa. Yes, I own the suit. The beard USED to be red but it turned white a few years ago. You might see the carry handle of an AR-15 in the lower end of the pic. Rough neighborhood I guess. 

G


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

JeepHammer said:


> Why would you want to see a middle aged, fat, Indiana farmer guy?
> Thats just creepy!












OOPS! Screwed my link up!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice CJ5. 305?


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Factory AMC 304. 
Transplanted T-18 transmission, Dana 300 T-case, Dana 44 rear.
Planning Dana 44 for the front, but haven't got around to it yet.
Upgrade to front disc brakes, and I have all the stuff here to add power steering, something it can really use with the new lift and tires!

Dual ignitions, Dual fans, Dual fuel pumps, Dual batteries,
On board air compressor,
And I can stick weld off the alternator.
It has a winch how that it didn't have in that picture.

I don't get broken on the trails where I can't fix it and get home anymore...
(Hence the name 'JeepHammer'!  )

Jeep tool kit:
1 broken 1/2" drive socket and 13 hammers!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Opps meant 304 not 305. I had a CJ5 with the 304 but it was a rust bucket so I swapped it for a CJ7 with a 258 which I have now.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Mine is a rust bucket, but the frame is solid (suprising with a factory V-8!)...

Engine is about gone, and I have a fresh, mildly built AMC 360 in the garage...
I'm just trying to decide if I really want to change that many U joints and stuff! 
I already know I'm not going to keep my foot out of it, so broken parts are inevitable with the 360...

I have several Jeeps,
'73 CJ-5
Just sold '74 CJ-5
'79 CJ-7 that is a dedicated trail rig,

'75 & '79 J-20 trucks (for parts)
A nifty old Gladiator for parts,
'86 Grand Wagoneer that I tow my trailer with...

I'm a Jeep junky!
I raced AMC cars for about 20 years, and now that I'm out of drag racing, this is my hobby... Or one of them anyway!


----------



## Copacetic (Oct 18, 2008)

Not to brag, but I'm so good looking that it would be unfair to post a picture. Plus, I tried to and I am less than computer literate sometimes. Just imagine that I am not overwieght, I don't have crooked teeth, I am not 39 years old, and I don't have to grow a gote to keep my oldest daughter (15 yo) from saying (after I shave it off for the first time in nine years and she is watching) "Oh look dad, another chin!" Yep, I'm a regular 'hottie' I would say.


----------



## JW Parker (Oct 18, 2008)

I doubt that very many would want to see me but if I had something to take a picture with and if I knew how to post it, I probable would.


----------



## Forest Breath (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm new but here is me...










Here is my beloved as well, he's a pirate!










And our off the grid home, complete with outhouse!



















We live with no electric or indoor plumbing, process all of our own foods (including meat), raise our own meat (except for the deer and other wild meats), wash clothes by hand, take baths on the back porch, collect rain water for dishes, baths laundry and animals and we are loving life! Been off the grid completely for over 5 months with no regrets and no plans to ever plug back in!


----------



## Copacetic (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice pirate, where can we get one? lol Hey, we too plan to wind up off-grid. Evaluating our 'needs' to 'wants' right now. We are building a solar water heater and plan to be off-grid within the year. Good on ya!


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Outhouse with a satellite dish!
I'm IMPRESSED!
I guess you need solar panels on top to run that satellite and TV while sitting on the 'Throne'!...


----------



## Copacetic (Oct 18, 2008)

JeepHammer said:


> Outhouse with a satellite dish!
> I'm IMPRESSED!
> I guess you need solar panels on top to run that satellite and TV while sitting on the 'Throne'!...


Must have priorities!!!


----------



## Forest Breath (Oct 21, 2008)

LOL only for looks!


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

I grew up with a 'three holer', but the third hole was always covered by boxes of 'Reading Material' if you know what I mean...


----------



## Diamond_Ranch (Oct 21, 2008)

<-------- That's me about 60 years ago.


----------



## Forest Breath (Oct 21, 2008)

Mike...what about today? Bet you are still handsome!

JeepHammer....a three holer...wow, we only had 2 holes when Iw as a child. Our Sears Catalog hung from a wire on the wall. I thought about a two holer but decided, since we don't get many visitors, we would stick with one. We have a sink, with running water where we collect rain water in a container in the back and have a spigot in the sing. We have cabinets, candles and flowers, a mirror, reading material, a secret storage bin and even pictures hanging from the walls.

Here is a pic of my lovely granddaughter, Lakota, helping me can muscadines.


----------



## Diamond_Ranch (Oct 21, 2008)

Our neighbors place is a wee bit larger than ours, by about 41 square miles. It's been in the their family long before Oklahoma was a state. Ours is plenty big for us and we're looking forward to next year being a bountiful one again. I'm 64, but in my head I'm still 24 and it's that way everyday. Now if I can just stop sounding like a bowl of Rice Crispies when I get up in the mornings (snap crackle and pop) LOL We are so blessed and comfortable here. I tell our Sons, life is wonderful and easy, just side step the piles of crap. Don't be stupid and stomp the piles. They don't always listen though.
We don't allow hunting on our land because most of these clowns can't tell a Deer from a Black Angus Bull. 
I suppose you've noticed that I tend to drift off the subject. Sorry 'bout that. Must be this independent attitude I've always had. They called it Nonconformist when I was young. LOL

I like this pic of my wife at work with Laurel & Hardy. Much better to look at than me. She didn't want me to take the picture.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

WOW! 
Good looking team!


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

Here's the gang. I don't look like much, but my family pulls me along.


----------



## RedRocker (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice looking crew.


----------



## Avarice (Oct 3, 2008)

Diamond_Ranch said:


> I suppose you've noticed that I tend to drift off the subject. Sorry 'bout that. Must be this independent attitude I've always had. They called it Nonconformist when I was young. LOL


HAHAHA crackin' me up, Diamond_Ranch. I was and still am one of those, as well.


----------



## endurance (Nov 26, 2008)

A bit of a brisk day out on the XC skis last winter.









In my natural habitat (on the bike).


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I X-country ski as well. I just completed a 70km trip - just a warm-up to the ski-season. It was wonderful getting back on my Karhu's again!!! I have more back-country touring planned - and some day-trips to keep my legs moving.


----------



## endurance (Nov 26, 2008)

That's funny, I have Karhu's, too. Of course mine are 20 years old, but they're still serving me well. I wish more outdoors equipment held up as well as my XC skis!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

endurance said:


> That's funny, I have Karhu's, too. Of course mine are 20 years old, but they're still serving me well. I wish more outdoors equipment held up as well as my XC skis!


I also have some 20 year (and older) skis - Trek fish-scale from the mid-eighty's, I have some 3-pin boots, I have bamboo poles made in the '70s, I can't even remember what all I have - but - my Karhu's from 4 years ago get the nod for 90% of my ski-time. I do back-country and bushwacking a fair bit. I have been on skis for over 32 winters now ..


----------



## endurance (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice. I haven't been out yet because our snow came late this year, but the reports are coming in now that the snow is good, so I'll be heading up next weekend. I live at the foot of the rockies, so while I have 2" from last night's storm, the high country 60 miles away received 8-10".


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

Tex said:


> Here's the gang. I don't look like much, but my family pulls me along.


You grew a beard?!?!?!?! The family is looking great! Nathan has got so big since the days we were coaching the Cardinals with Art.

Now, I'll wait to see if he remembers me before I post a family pic.


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

Nathan ran cross country last fall, so he didn't play baseball. We played you guys last Spring. Tray had grown a foot since they played together on the Cardinals. That was about 4 years ago. Small world, huh. Look us up when you get home and maybe we can go out to eat or something.


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

Tex said:


> Nathan ran cross country last fall, so he didn't play baseball. We played you guys last Spring. Tray had grown a foot since they played together on the Cardinals. That was about 4 years ago. Small world, huh. Look us up when you get home and maybe we can go out to eat or something.


That'll work! I'll be home February 5th-15th.

Trey is still growing. His hands are almost the same size as mine and he's above my shoulder now. Now that the Cardinals are no more, I don't know where he's going to play. He played football for the school last fall and was surprisingly good. He still likes baseball better, though.

Oh ya... family pics


----------



## Lester_7 (Oct 3, 2008)

Denny said:


> Oh ya... family pics


Beautiful family, I must say! Gorgeous girls and handsome boys!


----------



## Bearman405 (Oct 9, 2008)

Forest Breath said:


> Mike...what about today? Bet you are still handsome!
> 
> JeepHammer....a three holer...wow, we only had 2 holes when Iw as a child. Our Sears Catalog hung from a wire on the wall. I thought about a two holer but decided, since we don't get many visitors, we would stick with one. We have a sink, with running water where we collect rain water in a container in the back and have a spigot in the sing. We have cabinets, candles and flowers, a mirror, reading material, a secret storage bin and even pictures hanging from the walls.
> 
> Here is a pic of my lovely granddaughter, Lakota, helping me can muscadines.


Forest Breath..................

Stange to see your granddaugher also has the name "Lakota". My father was of Souix/Cherokee blood and my nick name is also "Lakota"...!!

Bearman405


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

Lester_7 said:


> Beautiful family, I must say! Gorgeous girls and handsome boys!


Thank you!


----------



## KensWife (Jan 6, 2009)

LOL - I thought this thread would be a fun one for my first post. LOL - Of course, I'm not going to post my real picture - because no one else has! ha!


----------



## skip (Dec 13, 2008)

This is me on the right with my brother and sister when we attended my oldest brother's funeral


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

KensWife said:


> LOL - I thought this thread would be a fun one for my first post. LOL - Of course, I'm not going to post my real picture - because no one else has! ha!


Who hasn't posted their real pic?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Skip - I hope it was a good service. RIP and God Bless.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Don't know if this will work ...


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice... laaaaaaaaid back!


----------



## D Baize (Oct 31, 2008)

Here I am.....


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

What kind of exhaust is on that C5?

<---fan of Borlas


----------



## D Baize (Oct 31, 2008)

Good guess, Borla Stingers. That is a very free flowing exhaust and rather loud. I plan on adding the Borla exhaust to the Jeep in the future.


----------



## AsmelEduardo (Jan 11, 2009)

*Visiting the States on Sept. 2008*

Me in Bass Pro Shops Ft. Lauderdale


----------



## 91004 (Dec 2, 2008)

I've got pictures around here somewhere of me.. I'll have to find them!!!


----------



## D Baize (Oct 31, 2008)

Denny said:


> What kind of exhaust is on that C5?
> 
> <---fan of Borlas


Denny, I take it that you are in the Army? I grew up moving from post to post, my Pop is retired O6 from the Army. He was Infantry and served twice in Vietnam. Hope you stay safe, Dave.


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

D Baize said:


> Denny, I take it that you are in the Army? I grew up moving from post to post, my Pop is retired O6 from the Army. He was Infantry and served twice in Vietnam. Hope you stay safe, Dave.


Negative. I'm a contractor for the Dept. of Defense. My first tour, I was stationed with the Second Marine Air Wing. This time I'm with the Army's Seventh Sustainment Brigade. Thank you, though. I'm headed home for a 10-day R&R in 19 days (and counting).

My Grandfather was E7 (unknown Naval group) during WWII
My father was E5 101st (three tours of Nam)
My brother is currently E7 4th ID (Ft. Hood, TX)(three tours of OIF)
My uncle is retired O8 (Air Force)(Nam and Korea)
My cousin (uncle above's daughter) is current O7 (Air Force)(two tours OIF and one tour Desert Storm)
My cousin is married to current O6 (Air Force)(Several tours of OIF, OEF and Desert Storm). He's a Blackhawk Pilot for CSAR.

I'm proud of them. My sister was discharged (medically) during Air Force bootcamp and my younger brother didn't pass his initial physical. I'm the only one who never went in. No excuse, other than I told them to "stick it" when they told me I couldn't become a pilot. I tried getting in when Clinton was doing his Defense cut-backs and all they wanted at the time was enlisted grunts. I was cocky and felt I was above that.I should have tried later on, but oh well. I still regret avoiding it to this day. My son (13) wants in now. He's current Civil Air Patrol (A1C) and preparing for a career as a pilot. I'll do everything within my power to assist with it.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Good luck to your son and God Bless. Kids these days need all the help they can get in life.


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

Canadian said:


> Good luck to your son and God Bless. Kids these days need all the help they can get in life.


Right. We're not doing much to help them either. They're going to inherit too many problems.


----------



## carrymeCarrie (Jan 15, 2009)

Good luck to your son, Denny!

Naekid, you're pic makes me jealous! I would way rather by laid up outside in a hammock amoung the trees then stuck here at the work place!!


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

